# First shark report



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Went out for my first try last night near destin pass on the beach..only fished from about 9-11:30 at night. Got a late start playing the husband role lol. Early in the day I got some fresh scraps from the seafood market. I wadded out about 10 yards and casted as far as possible but it was my first time casting 6 foot leaders! I don't think I got it out as far as I wanted and didn't have any runs. One shark on the beach this week would make my trip this week! If any of you sharkers like lowprofile, etc. could help me out with some tips or suggestions that would be appreciated. By the way the scraps ingot yesterday looked like small red snapped but I know those aren't kept right now. I used the heads about the size of my palm


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not sure about where you are over there, but use a baloon and use the current to get your bait out there. It dosent have to be on the bottom, they will come up to get it..... the bait size matters, but not that much, i have caught 9 foot tigers on a 4x4 inch chunk of cut bait.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lowprofile did you guys go out last night? What worked for you guys?? Jim thanks for the reply!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

red snapper and yellowtail snapper worked for us last night. and i throw 3ft leaders...


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys...lowprofile do you ever get "tail whip" and get your
Line cut with a 3 foot leader?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys...lowprofile do you ever get "tail whip" and get your
> Line cut with a 3 foot leader?


no because i run 25-30ft of 100lb mono.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

How do you connect that thick of mono to your braided line or lighter mono? A uni to uni knot? Just wondering how that goes through the guides when you cast


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think they kayak the bait out


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I was under the impression he always casted


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I could be wrong just thought I read on one of his posts that it was kayaked . I never really targeted shark while I was there I gotta try it next time I'm back looks like fun!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i cast my long rods and yak out my 9/0. I attach the shock leader with a Uni to overhand knot and my mainline to braid backing with an alberto knot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

did you get your scraps from sextons? i saw a guy loading up when i picked up shrimp.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I got all my stuff from the harbor walk, i stopped at sextons yesterday and they didn't have much around 1


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll hit up the beach with you some night this week. I have a kayak and two heavy rods and reels. I think its alot easier to stay longer when your not by yourself. Anyways, If your intrested let me know what night you would like to head out.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

the only question I have here is how do you get the hook out of the sharks mouth?? seriously


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

deton58 said:


> the only question I have here is how do you get the hook out of the sharks mouth?? seriously


 
a long de-hooker or a pair of long handled pliers.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

deton58 said:


> the only question I have here is how do you get the hook out of the sharks mouth?? seriously


i use the long handled de hooker from BPS. light wire 10/0 circle hooks on my long rods and barbless circles on my 9/0 help them come out easier as well.

you can see it in the end of this vid.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Man!!!! I have got to try this...... I really must.


----------

